# Remember the oil spill?



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

It's been a year since this disaster started. It's far from over, but I feel like a lot of people have forgotten about it. Well, until they started talking about it due to the anniversary.

Some recent stories that I find useful:

http://english.aljazeera.net/indepth/features/2011/04/2011420104533120290.html]

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/19/nil-baby-nil-congress-fai_n_851274.html


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

The what...? We had an oil spill? When was this?

Seriously, I was thinking the same thing last month: we had this HUGE oil spill, it was all panic for a month, and then NOTHING in the press. I don't hear about clean up in the news, how the ecosystem has been affected, what steps they are taking... nothing. It is really horrible, because that spill is still causing big problems and will continue to do so. I bet if you polled a large chunk of the population that is not living directly in the spill-afffected areas they would assume that it is all cleaned up and everything is fine and dandy since it is obivously not newsworthy anymore. Grrr.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

NPR did a nice coverage piece yesterday. No one in my circle has forgotten, it is still top of mind in lots of conversations.

One of our biggest debates is whether to support BP or not. One group goes out their way to buy their fuel at BP, saying that they can not meet their commitment of retribution and repair without revenue flow. The other feel they should be boycotted at all costs. We have some pretty "healthy" arguments!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> One of our biggest debates is whether to support BP or not. One group goes out their way to buy their fuel at BP, saying that they can not meet their commitment of retribution and repair without revenue flow. The other feel they should be boycotted at all costs.


I saw recently that the cap has still not been lifted from $75 million and BP has completely back-tracked on their responsibility. Grrrr.


----------

